# College football thread.



## Rick (Sep 24, 2006)

Discuss.

Being a Longhorn fan, we're having a decent season. Obviously, the Ohio State game didn't really work out.


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 24, 2006)

Penn State Fan


----------



## Leon (Sep 24, 2006)

OSU can suck my anus. ...in general


----------



## Vegetta (Sep 27, 2006)

I do a lot of stuff for the West Virginia Universty Athletics Department 

Print/web/video 

http://www.msnsportsnet.com - I designed this site (and a few others they have)
the people that did the back-end kind of butchered it a bit so it appears a bit wonky imo

Actually working on basketball stuff now (media guide & just finished the season tickets)


----------



## jacksonplayer (Oct 10, 2006)

University of Oregon alum here. So much for the Top 10...

They do this every year nowadays.


----------



## Rick (Oct 10, 2006)

jacksonplayer said:


> University of Oregon alum here. So much for the Top 10...
> 
> They do this every year nowadays.



Thanks for the win against Oklahoma!


----------



## jacksonplayer (Oct 11, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> Thanks for the win against Oklahoma!



Thank the Pac-10 officials for that one.


----------



## telecaster90 (Oct 12, 2006)

Being a UCONN Huskies fan, I'm just waiting for Women's Basketball to start


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 12, 2006)

telecaster90 said:


> Being a UCONN Huskies fan, I'm just waiting for Women's Basketball to start



"..and the award for the least heterosexual comment ever goes to...Telecaster90! Take a bow!" 

[/Kumar]


----------



## garcia3441 (Oct 14, 2006)

Oklahoma running back Adrian Peterson is out for the season with a broken collarbone.


----------



## telecaster90 (Oct 16, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> "..and the award for the least heterosexual comment ever goes to...Telecaster90! Take a bow!"
> 
> [/Kumar]



You obviously have never lived in Connecticut, sir


----------



## gdbjr21 (Oct 23, 2006)

garcia3441 said:


> Oklahoma running back Adrian Peterson is out for the season with a broken collarbone.



My Sister lives in Norman OK. So Im a Sooners fan when it comes to football.
And they are have a rough time this year.


----------

